# Dani Alves. "Ho un'offerta del Milan. Probabilmente ci andrò"



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

*Dani Alves. "Ho un'offerta del Milan. Probabilmente ci andrò"*

Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:

*"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca.
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Ma ha detto davvero Milan?

ho sentito l'intervista con Sanvito, a Mediaset, ed ha parlato di una generica squadra italiana, della bellezza de nostro campionato, ma non ha parlato di Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma ha detto davvero Milan?
> 
> ho sentito l'intervista con Sanvito, a Mediaset, ed ha parlato di una generica squadra italiana, della bellezza de nostro campionato, ma non ha parlato di Milan.



A Sky avrebbe detto Milan, fonti Di Marzio e Alciato.


----------



## Aphex (7 Giugno 2015)

Un pazzo.
Lo voglio tipo ora; questo a 40 anni, con una gamba sola e bendato, vale 7 abate ed un numero imprecisato di De Sciglio


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma ha detto davvero Milan?
> 
> ho sentito l'intervista con Sanvito, a Mediaset, ed ha parlato di una generica squadra italiana, della bellezza de nostro campionato, ma non ha parlato di Milan.



Lo riporta anche Di Marzio. Comunque magari


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2015)

Nel ns campionato può fare ancora la differenza


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma ha detto davvero Milan?
> 
> ho sentito l'intervista con Sanvito, a Mediaset, ed ha parlato di una generica squadra italiana, *della bellezza de nostro campionato*, ma non ha parlato di Milan.



è rimasto un po' indietro mi sa. 

ma lui è uno della doyen ? 
non ce lo vedo da noi, men che meno come richiesta di sinisa, troppo buffone.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Giugno 2015)

Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte


----------



## aleslash (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca.
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Mamma mia magari, misa che qualcuno deve cominciare a tremare


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca.
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



...amici si può sognare


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2015)

tutte ste robe in pochi giorni.. ibra e dani alves in squadra.. madò, la rube che perde.. bee che ci compra!


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Madonna ma che succede


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Mamma mia magari, misa che qualcuno deve cominciare a tremare



...se le cose andranno come sembra ...tutti inizieranno a tremare


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutte ste robe in pochi giorni.. ibra e dani alves in squadra.. madò, la rube che perde.. bee che ci compra!



....dobbiamo ritornare in cima la Mondo


----------



## diavolo (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari magari magari


----------



## alexxx19 (7 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte



Si infatti
l unica cosa è che speriamo venga con la voglia di giocare allora può fare la differenza alla grande
se invece viene per svernare...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è rimasto un po' indietro mi sa.
> 
> ma lui è uno della doyen ?
> non ce lo vedo da noi, men che meno come richiesta di sinisa, troppo buffone.



Si, è della doyen


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Si infatti
> l unica cosa è che speriamo venga con la voglia di giocare allora può fare la differenza alla grande
> se invece viene per svernare...



....non mi sembra il tipo da venire a perdere tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Sky avrebbe detto Milan, fonti Di Marzio e Alciato.



Ah ok, se ha fatto il nome del Milan mi pare che la cosa sia avanzata, perché sembrava davvero convinto. Ha anche detto che in Italia ci sono grandi club, e che non gli dispiacerebbe venire in Italia.

Che dire, sono incerto, vedendo ciò che ha fatto Evra direi di si, vedendo Cole....

Boh in teoria non sarebbe malaccio, però bisogna capire con che testa verrebbe, certo peggio di Abate non può essere.

Una domanda: è un Doyen?


----------



## Tobi (7 Giugno 2015)

Quanti anni ha? Comunque per 2 anni può ancora dire la sua


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



A patto che cambi taglio di capelli! 
Ha 32 anni,ma se venisse con la testa giusta potrebbe ancora dire la sua.Certo,in ottica futura prendere ultratrentenni non è il massimo,ma se perlomeno sono forti si piange con un occhio. xD


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Barcellona, Dani Alves rivela: “Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan”*


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

andrà a Manchester


----------



## rossonerodasempre (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Barcellona, Dani Alves rivela: “Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan”*



150 milioni?... risparmiateli pure, mi bastano solo Ibra e D.Alves.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Barcellona, Dani Alves rivela: “Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan”*



si ma con abate (e raiola soprattutto) come la mettiamo ? ha già rinnovato ? dobbiamo tenerci buono il pizzaiolo per ibra.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Da calciomercato.com: Dani Alves al Milan? 'Sì, è possibile'


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Non lo sopporto. Uno che caratterialmente mi fa proprio schifo.


----------



## aleslash (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto. Uno che caratterialmente mi fa proprio schifo.



Teniamoci Ignazio e Mattia allora


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> andrà a Manchester



...andrà dove lo pagheranno meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto. Uno che caratterialmente mi fa proprio schifo.



...non mi soffermerei sulla simpatia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Teniamoci Ignazio e Mattia allora



Tipo: di que morte vuoi morire? Per dirne uno preferisco mille volto Darmian. Abate non lo considero nemmeno un calciatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari. Un terzino fortissimo ci .manca da troppo tempo.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

Daniel Alves a destra, Kolarov a sinistra, riserve Antonelli e Zappacosta.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma con abate (e raiola soprattutto) come la mettiamo ? ha già rinnovato ? dobbiamo tenerci buono il pizzaiolo per ibra.



Abate riserva di dani alves e de sciglio in prestito per rivalutarsi.... Dani alves a destra e kolarov a sinistra e i cross piovoneranno a valanga per Ibra. Mamma mia come sogno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non mi soffermerei sulla simpatia.



Comunque solo qualch giorno fa si parlava del Milan che abbia bisogno di un certo tipo di uomini per ripartire, persone di una certa serieta, leader e uomini veri. Dani Alves sotto questo aspetto a me non piace minimamente, poiche credo che verrebbe in Italia solo per svenare.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...andrà dove lo pagheranno meglio.



quindi andrà a manchester


----------



## tapiro1 (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari.... Come inizio non sarebbe niente male....


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è rimasto un po' indietro mi sa.
> 
> ma lui è uno della doyen ?
> non ce lo vedo da noi, men che meno come richiesta di sinisa, troppo buffone.




Eh il fatto che abbia lodato il nostro schifoso campionato mi rende ancora più convinto che la cosa sia molto avanti. Inoltre a Mediaset aveva una faccia molto decisa è convinta. Infine: se questa notizia sarà confermata direi che la Doyen sta iniziando già a portare i suoi regali.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque solo qualch giorno fa si parlava del Milan che abbia bisogno di un certo tipo di uomini per ripartire, persone di una certa serieta, leader e uomini veri. Dani Alves sotto questo aspetto a me non piace minimamente, poiche credo che verrebbe in Italia solo per svenare.



...io penso di no. Se mai venisse preso con uno come Sinisa in panchina non potrebbe certo farlo e credo che lo sappia.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



A 32 anni vale 10 Abate e 34 De Sciglio.......


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quindi andrà a manchester



...o al Frosinone chissà


----------



## medjai (7 Giugno 2015)

Questo è l'effetto Berlusconi ! Grazie Bresidente


----------



## aleslash (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tipo: di que morte vuoi morire? Per dirne uno preferisco mille volto Darmian. Abate non lo considero nemmeno un calciatore.



Diciamo che con Darmian o Dani Alves cadi sempre in piedi


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Diciamo che con Darmian o Dani Alves cadi sempre in piedi



Tra Daniel Alves a parametro zero e Darmian a 18 milioni, la società sceglierà sicuramente la prima opzione.
Per il "terzino promettente" c'è sempre Zappacosta a prezzi più accessibili.


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

è una bella sensazione sentire uno che ha appena vinto una champions che vuole venire al Milan. E' un bel segnale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> è una bella sensazione sentire uno che ha appena vinto una champions che vuole venire al Milan. E' un bel segnale



Ancora più bello sentirlo dopo che lo stesso giocatore ha battuto la Juve in finale


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari.....alcuni lo danno per finito. Questo è uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione anche se ha 32 anni e corre come un toro.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2015)

Da quanto un giocatore di questo livello non viene al Milan?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Che dire, magari. Speriamo.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> è una bella sensazione sentire uno che ha appena vinto una champions che vuole venire al Milan. E' un bel segnale



E se annunciassero nel giro di una settimana Ibra e Daniel Alves?


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A 32 anni vale 10 Abate e 34 De Sciglio.......



solo???? non viene.....ma se viene


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Da quanto un giocatore di questo livello non viene al Milan?



Da Cafu.
Da brasiliano a brasiliano.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E se annunciassero nel giro di una settimana Ibra e Daniel Alves?



...perché no?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2015)

se viene, schifo non fa. 

però anche io ho dubbi caratteriali e di voglia. 
ma alla fine sticà, al limite gli fai un biennale e se va male lo regali l'anno dopo. 

un altro anno di abate io non lo reggo, voglio terzini veri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

Premesso che le teste calde si accettano se sono veri campioni (quindi non si parla di buffoni tipo Balotelli), direi che Mihajlovic è il profilo giusto per gestire gente effervescente come Ibra e Dani Alves.

Forse adesso si capisce anche un po' di più la scelta dell'allenatore.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

secondo me tempo due partite e ci fa bestemmiare peggio di abate


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me tempo due partite e ci fa bestemmiare peggio di abate









Anche io sono contrario, però forse è la prima volta che capisce che vuol dire fare il serio.


----------



## aleslash (7 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da Cafu.
> Da brasiliano a brasiliano.



Tra l'altro oggi in un'intervista Cafu ha proprio consigliato Dani Alves al Milan, coincidenza?


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me tempo due partite e ci fa bestemmiare peggio di abate



Questo è un signor terzino, corsa dribbling tiro cross. Certo in la con gli anni e ingaggio alto , non lo prenderei ma è assolutamente forte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me tempo due partite e ci fa bestemmiare peggio di abate


Dubito, fisicamente è calato tanto, è palese, ma verrebbe in una squadra che adesso deve solo pensare a ritornare nel calcio che conta e se non potrà giocare tanto sul fisico, potrà farlo sulla qualità che è davvero tanta, altro che Ebete.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dubito, fisicamente è calato tanto, è palese, ma verrebbe in una squadra che adesso deve solo pensare a ritornare nel calcio che conta e se non potrà giocare tanto sul fisico, potrà farlo sulla qualità che è davvero tanta, altro che Ebete.



qualità offensiva, io ti parlo della fase difensiva però, dove è assolutamente una capra e a tratti s'è visto anche stasera (la pirlata che fa sul gol di Morata è da guinnes della demenza), poi ho forti perplessità a livello di motivazioni su un giocatore che ha vinto tutto e che strappa l'ultimo contratto della carriera, caso strano s'è svegliato gli ultimi due mesi dopo 3 anni atroci.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (7 Giugno 2015)

oggi gli teneva testa evra, questo fa riflettere... pogba lo ha devastato sul piano fisico, ho paura che voglia venir qui in pensione stile maicon


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> qualità offensiva, io ti parlo della fase difensiva però, dove è assolutamente una capra e a tratti s'è visto anche stasera (la pirlata che fa sul gol di Morata è da guinnes della demenza), poi ho forti perplessità a livello di motivazioni su un giocatore che ha vinto tutto e che strappa l'ultimo contratto della carriera, caso strano s'è svegliato gli ultimi due mesi dopo 3 anni atroci.



Sono d'accordo con te ma come detto il problema non si pone perchè il buon Sinisa lo farà scappare in Brasile in un millisecondo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> qualità offensiva, io ti parlo della fase difensiva però, dove è assolutamente una capra e a tratti s'è visto anche stasera (la pirlata che fa sul gol di Morata è da guinnes della demenza), poi ho forti perplessità a livello di motivazioni su un giocatore che ha vinto tutto e che strappa l'ultimo contratto della carriera, caso strano s'è svegliato gli ultimi due mesi dopo 3 anni atroci.


concordo in toto, imho sarebbe l'ennesima gallianata


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Tanto va allo united tranquilli , immaginate l ingaggio che chiede


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Giugno 2015)

magari,questo è ancora un signor terzino,un atleta super.In serie A sarebbe ancora devastante.Certo,ha 32 anni,ma c'è da ricordare che Cafù arrivò da noi a 33 e fece due-tre stagioni ad altissimo livello.

Per rifondare il Milan c'è anche bisogno di innestare qualche giocatore come il brasiliano e lo stesso Ibrahimovic,gente che sappia come si vince


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> qualità offensiva, io ti parlo della fase difensiva però, dove è assolutamente una capra e a tratti s'è visto anche stasera (la pirlata che fa sul gol di Morata è da guinnes della demenza), poi ho forti perplessità a livello di motivazioni su un giocatore che ha vinto tutto e che strappa l'ultimo contratto della carriera, caso strano s'è svegliato gli ultimi due mesi dopo 3 anni atroci.


Ce l'ho presenti i limiti di Alves, però secondo me sono problemi ovviabili nel contesto in cui verrebbe a giocare. Ok la fase difensiva ma i suoi rivali su quella fascia restano Tomovic, Basta, Maggio, Edenilson... quindi me lo terrei con tutte le lacune difensive del caso. Inoltre se Mihajlovic sarà il nostro tecnico confido tanto nella sua fase difensiva, veramente buona, dove un Alves potrebbe rappresentare l'eccezione e avere la licenza di offendere prima ancora di difendere.
Insomma, fossimo il Bayern, il Real o il Chelsea non penserei a lui come rinforzo sulla fascia ma essendo il Milan, venendo da Ignazio Abate, per un paio di anni mi "accontento" pure.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Che ingaggio prende al barca?


----------



## Victorss (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Ma scherziamo??? Mutande croccanti a livelli clamorosi. Questo è ancora uno dei terzini più forti in circolazione può fare altri 2-3 anni ad altissimi livelli. Velocà e tecnica sopraffina. Dajeee


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

Sono molto dubbioso sul contributo che potrebbe dare, però ricordiamoci che abbiamo De Sciglio ed Abate


----------



## Milo (7 Giugno 2015)

Miglior terzino al mondo, ti aspetto


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Non riesco a sputarci su Dani Alves.


----------



## _ET_ (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



questo è il regalo della doyen...giocatore libero di loro prorietà ed io lo davo per scontato...sono contento ma io avrei preferito coentrao oppure magari shaw.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Giugno 2015)

No ragazzi,dai. Apparte il fatto che guadagna sette milioni di euro,ma poi,parliamo di un giocatore che ha vinto quasi quanto Maldini. Che stimoli volete che abbia? Ma ce lo vedete uno così,a sgobbare per far arrivare il Milan terzo? 
Questo per me va in Qatar a prendersi i big money.


----------



## gabuz (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Sarebbe grandioso, ma non solo per l'aspetto tecnico. È vero che è in fase calante, ma in Italia può fare ancora la differenza. Soprattutto sarebbe un segnale importante per il mercato, come appeal anche per arrivare a fare altri acquisti di livello. Un conto è convincerli dicendo "giocherai con Abate e Matri", un altro è "con Dani Alves e Ibrahimovic"


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Dani Alves sarà pure forte, ma è una zucca vuota di rara fattezza nonché un pagliaccio conclamato. C'è il fortissimo rischio che venga qui a fare la fine di bingo bongo amigo meu e a girarsi i locali di Milano.
Chi crede che Mihajlovic possa in qualche modo metterlo in riga, secondo me fa i conti senza l'oste. Questo una settimana prima della finale di CL si è messo a fare la stalla in conferenza stampa contro la società, ma cosa volete che gliene freghi se Miha gli strilla addosso o lo prende per il colletto. Ma poi, che stimoli volete che abbia. Sta giocando bene ultimamente ma perchè al Barça è un'anatra zoppa ed è in partenza, alla ricerca di qualcuno a cui scucire l'ultimo contratto della carriera.
Certo, in confronto ad Abate è un mostro, però diamine... non esiste solo lui sul mercato. 
Sempre la stessa storia, sempre sti colpi Gallianeschi.


----------



## Reblanck (7 Giugno 2015)

Ibra e Dani Alves per carità sono fortissimi e sono stati fortissimi...ma invece di abbassare la media della nostra squadra noi la alziamo?
Io capisco che per iniziare un nuovo ciclo ci vogliono anche persone di spessore,ma continuiamo a comprare i giocatori in via di ritiro??


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



daiiiiiiiiiiii. Finalmente un acquisto che mi piace.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Sarà pure calato, verissimo. Ma noi giochiamo con Abate e De Sciglio. Non dimenticatelo MAI!


----------



## siioca (7 Giugno 2015)

dai ragazzi, ma come si può criticare l arrivo di un campione come dani alves?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2015)

magari!
pure Cafù a 50 anni pur di non vedere Abate! Il peggior terzino della serie A


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Scaramouche dei nostri tempi, ribaldo e strafottente. Ma, si è visto ieri, ancora capace di grandi match, e ieri aveva contro un soggetto come Pogba. Come Ibrahimovic, serve leadership e memoria di vittorie: lui è un'enciclopedia. E a Mihajlovic questi tipi mettono l'acquolina in bocca, specie se dietro lo showman c'è un professionista preparato. Ok, Dani, a bordo.


----------



## Petrecte (7 Giugno 2015)

Ci serve gente così ..... biennale a cifre contenute


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

ho scritto in questi giorno che era il "mio" terzino destro, già solo cominciare una formazione con "diego lopez dani alves......"


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari! Ricordatevi chi abbiamo noi!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> magari!
> pure Cafù a 50 anni pur di non vedere Abate! Il peggior terzino della serie A



Che settimana memorabile!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

comunque stavo pensando tra me e ho concluso che dei "giovani" a me non interessa niente, abbiamo visto i meravigliosi de sciglio ed el shaarawy, a noi non interessa un progetto per vincere fra 3-4 anni, non interessa aspettare che de sciglio forse fra 3 anni diventi un darmian (e dico un darmian, non un maldini), ci deve interessare vincere il prossimo anno, e cominciare con ibra e dani alves sarebbe tantissima roba.
poi magari con questa gente qui pure qualche mezza calzetta che abbiamo, giovane o meno, si risveglia stile nocerino 2011.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Iniziamo da ibra e alves a prezzi contenuti e poi investiamo per altri giocatori, buona tattica. A quel punto Benatia 20 25 milioni, romagnoli 10 15 milioni, kongdobia massimo 30 e qualche giocatore di contorno e siamo super competitivi.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che ingaggio prende al barca?



8 mil netti l'anno


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 8 mil netti l'anno



davvero tanto, possibile che abbiamo almeno pareggiato l'offerta?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Giugno 2015)

Ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



ma ma ma  l'ha detto veramente?? non è che era ubriaco fradicio tipo david luiz o oddo??


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> davvero tanto, possibile che abbiamo almeno pareggiato l'offerta?



Mhh non credo proprio... Il Barça non ha voluto rinnovargli il contratto (o probabilmente gli ha offerto un rinnovo a cifre molto ridotte), quindi non ci sarebbe nemmeno il bisogno di pareggiare l'offerta.
Non so che offerta di contratto gli facciano... conoscendo Galliani, probabilmente un biennale sui 4 annui (minimo)

A questo punto evitino però di buttare soldi per Abate e non gli rinnovino il contratto


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mhh non credo proprio... Il Barça non ha voluto rinnovargli il contratto (o probabilmente gli ha offerto un rinnovo a cifre molto ridotte), quindi non ci sarebbe nemmeno il bisogno di pareggiare l'offerta.
> Non so che offerta di contratto gli facciano... conoscendo Galliani, probabilmente un biennale sui 4 annui (minimo)
> 
> A questo punto evitino però di buttare soldi per Abate e non gli rinnovino il contratto


Esatto meglio tenere un solo giocatore sulla trentina, e di conseguenza teniamo quello con i piedi buoni. Comunque leggevo non so se possibile che la dojen può finanziare anche parte degli ingaggi dei calciatori, non so se è una sciocchezza.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

Su Twitter Mr. Bee ha ri-twittato le dichiarazioni di ieri sera di Dani Alves


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

La concentrazione di questo ragazzo nel pre partita di una finale di Champions...


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma ma ma  l'ha detto veramente?? non è che era ubriaco fradicio tipo david luiz o oddo??



Siamo sempre il Milan. Mica la Juve, l'Inter o la Lazietta.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La concentrazione di questo ragazzo nel pre partita di una finale di Champions...



Ma si ma fossero questi i problemi... É un buffoncello gasato, però magari fuori dal campo sta buono e in campo corre e suda.
Magari cerca motivazioni, come Rossi quando ando alla Yamaha, per vincere con un team modesto, facendolo diventare forte (in questo caso contribuendo) e dimostrando di essere un fenomeno.

Il calcio é strano, la vita é strana, ci vogliono anche i pazzi per rendere tutto più omogeneo


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Su Twitter Mr. Bee ha ri-twittato le dichiarazioni di ieri sera di Dani Alves



*Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan





*


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALves e Ibra primi colpi, ormai è evidente. E come i bei tempi si tratta di trattative portate avanti nell'ombra, senza circhi mediatici.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bene.. non è un fenomeno. Però questo a livello di club HA VINTO TUTTO. 

Serve anche gente vincente. E sopratutto quel cesso di Abate finisce in panca


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bene.. non è un fenomeno. Però questo a livello di club HA VINTO TUTTO.
> 
> Serve anche gente vincente. E sopratutto quel cesso di Abate finisce in panca



Dai non si può non ammettere che si tratta di uno dei terzini più forti in circolazione.Logicamente l'età non è dalla sua però se ha motivazioni e sta bene fisicamente vale 900 abate che tra l'altro ha pure la stessa età quasi.


----------



## medjai (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> davvero tanto, possibile che abbiamo almeno pareggiato l'offerta?



Credo che prende 6 netti non 8


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Credo che prende 6 netti non 8



6 netti di sterline, queste sono le cifre che ho letto in giro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sveglio e le mutande continuano ad essere croccantissime! Che colpaccio ragazzi... è un mezzo matto, vero, ma con Sinisa non mi preoccuperei di quello. A questa squadra servono dei leader caratteriali e tecnici. Navigati lupi di mare che indichino la rotta ad una truppa allo sbando. Quindi ben venga Dani Alves, terzino di classe mondiale, e soprattutto sia lodato l'arrivo di Ibra. Se il nostro mercato inizia così, direi che ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi sveglio e le mutande continuano ad essere croccantissime! Che colpaccio ragazzi... è un mezzo matto, vero, ma con Sinisa non mi preoccuperei di quello. A questa squadra servono dei leader caratteriali e tecnici. Navigati lupi di mare che indichino la rotta ad una truppa allo sbando. Quindi ben venga Dani Alves, terzino di classe mondiale, e soprattutto sia lodato l'arrivo di Ibra. Se il nostro mercato inizia così, direi che ne vedremo delle belle.


Ahaha questi sono proprio segn che Bee e il suo staff stanno partecipando attivamente al mercato da almeno 3 4 settimane.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Giugno 2015)

in ogni caso l'anno prossimo farà 1 partita a settimana, quindi va più che bene


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi sveglio e le mutande continuano ad essere croccantissime! Che colpaccio ragazzi... è un mezzo matto, vero, ma con Sinisa non mi preoccuperei di quello. A questa squadra servono dei leader caratteriali e tecnici. Navigati lupi di mare che indichino la rotta ad una truppa allo sbando. Quindi ben venga Dani Alves, terzino di classe mondiale, e soprattutto sia lodato l'arrivo di Ibra. Se il nostro mercato inizia così, direi che ne vedremo delle belle.



E secondo me il bello deve ancora venire.... e si chiama Doyen Sport. È inutile girarci intorno, hanno una rete di osservatori fantastica, potrebbero costruirci uno squadrone.

Comunque mi rimane ancora Kehdira sul groppone, era il migliore tra i parametri zero insieme ad Alves e un giocatore duttile e di espeqrienza da cui ripartire.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2015)

Nella fase di spinta è ancora uno dei migliori terzini destri al mondo, è difficilissimo trovare un difensore con le sue qualità tecniche.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> E secondo me il bello deve ancora venire.... e si chiama Doyen Sport. È inutile girarci intorno, hanno una rete di osservatori fantastica, potrebbero costruirci uno squadrone.
> 
> Comunque mi rimane ancora Kehdira sul groppone, era il migliore tra i parametri zero insieme ad Alves e un giocatore duttile e di espeqrienza da cui ripartire.


Vero kedhira era un bel colpo, speriamo in kongdobia


----------



## Elmajiko10 (7 Giugno 2015)

D lopez
d.alves hummels de sciglio kolarov
Montolivo gundogan Bonaventura 
Menez ibra elsharawy
FINALMENTE COSÌ RITORNERÀ ENTUSIASMO


----------



## Schism75 (7 Giugno 2015)

Io lo farei giocare interno di centrocampo, o esterno di attaccato del 4-2-3-1. Di doti tecniche ne ha parecchie. Ma 6 milioni di stipendio per un terzino, quando il resto della squadra ha necessità più urgenti mi sembrano sprecati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Voglio soffermarmi su una cosa che ho notato leggendo il topic:

Questo e un classico acquisto alla Galliani.
- Giocatore Brasiliano
- Giocatore over-30
- Giocatore che ha vinto tutto e motivazioni dubbie
- Giocatore con un super ingaggio
- Parametro zero

Questa e la tipologia di acquisto che ha rovinato il Milan e le casse del Milan nel post-2003. Un giocatore cosotso che poi dopo 1-2 anni e da allontanare mentre le altre squadre prendono i giocatori quando hanno ancore molto da dare. Terrei solo a sottolinearlo.

Ovviamente nella nostra attuale situazione anche un Dani Alves a 32 anni e tanta roba, ma il dubbio sulle motivazioni rimane(a Barcellona nei ultimi anni tanti tifosi non lo potevano piu vedere). Il livello della Serie A e molto piu basso, un campione nel top della carriera non fa a meno di giocare la Champions e non ha molta voglia sulla Serie A. Ma io comunque personalmente rimango coerente con questo pensiero che ho sin dei tempi d'oro: Preferisco un nome meno famoso, ma piu funzionale a lungo termine(tipo Darmian) con cui piu creare una squadra forte per anni. Con Ibra come leader ci puo stare(perche condivido il pensiero che a questa squadra servano leader veri). Poi ovviamente dipende dalla campagna acquisti, se investiamo pesantemente a centrocampo e logico che per la fascia non si puo spendere molto per i primi anni e un Dani Alves puo risultare un giocatore perfetto per un progetto 'ritorno in Champions' immediato.


Scusate che non voglio rovinare le feste, ma e importante che non dimentichiamo cio che abbiamo imparato con molto dolore nei 10 anni passati.


----------



## sion (7 Giugno 2015)

sono d'accordo su quanto scritto sopra ma ricordiamoci anche di cafu...a che eta'arrivo da noi...certo dani alves ha vinto tutto,ma e' di classe superiore ad ogni terzino dell'attuale serie a,quindi..


----------



## Ciachi (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Voglio soffermarmi su una cosa che ho notato leggendo il topic:
> 
> Questo e un classico acquisto alla Galliani.
> - Giocatore Brasiliano
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Voglio soffermarmi su una cosa che ho notato leggendo il topic:
> 
> Questo e un classico acquisto alla Galliani.
> - Giocatore Brasiliano
> ...



sono d'accordo sulla tua opinione e che i parametri zero sono stati la rovina del Milan però c'è anche da dire (vedi la Juve) che i parametri zero "decenti" insieme ad acquisti intelligenti hanno messo su una signora squadra. Pirlo regalato da noi, Pogba, Llorente, ora Khedira, ecc..... Se il signor Galliani al posto di questi mi prende Mosciolivo, Traore, Taiwo, Muntari, Honda, Agazzi, ecc.. è normale che andiamo alla rovina. Dani Alves è si avanti in là con l'età ed è in fase calante però è un campione e ancora 2 anni nel nostro campionato li può fare tranquillamente, visto anche i terzini che abbiamo. Abate che ha due ferri da stiro sotto i piedi, de sciglio che si crede il nuovo Maldini, Antonelli è un giocatore normalissimo e zaccardo lo ringrazio solo per averci tolto Mesbah. Se si sceglie accuramente tra i parametri zero, ogni sessione di mercato ci potrebbero essere 2/3 giocatori ancora buoni peccato che fino ad ora il Condor abbia scelto solo bidoni.


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2015)

Con i Zappacosta e gli Embolo non arrivi a giocarti lo scudetto in un paio d'anni...con i Daniel Alves e gli Ibrahimovic sì
Dobbiamo rivalutare velocemente l'appeal sportivo prima di quotarci in borsa.
Probabilmente verranno fatti acquisti giovani e di prospettiva, da inserire tra i titolari o da far crescere dietro a gente più esperta, ma giocatori del genere non si possono non volere.
I soldi sono loro, non sono nostri...quando avevamo 5 euro per il mercato andava bene criticare le scelte per non sprecarli, ma adesso....adesso, cari miei, è tutta un'altra storia.
Dobbiamo solo stare seduti sul divano con una birra ghiacciata ed aspettare i colpi del milan al telegiornale


----------



## mark (7 Giugno 2015)

Per me se arriva con un ingaggio non eccessivo, al massimo 3,5/4 milioni all'anno per due anni, sarebbe un gran colpo.. Sopratutto perché il Milan ha bisogno di giocatori abituati a vincere e con la mentalità vincente per trascinare anche i vari Bonaventura e co..


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*


Da noi farebbe lafine di cole alla Roma, poi prende troppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2015)

Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Da noi farebbe lafine di cole alla Roma, poi prende troppo.



Quando Cole andò alla Roma arrivò da una stagione da panchinaro di Azpilicueta. Dani Alves quest'anno ha fatto una grande stagione e stiamo parlando di uno dei migliori terzini al mondo. Giova ricordare anche che nel 2003/04 prendemmo Cafu a zero dalla Roma quando aveva 33 anni e credo che non andò così male. Alle giuste cifre io Dani Alves lo vado a prendere di corsa.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?



Davvero, inspiegabile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari. Secondo me due stagioni di buon livello può ancora farle. Però prendiamolo insieme ad altri acquisti di gente più forte e giovane e si può e si deve fare.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?




Ma davvero oh! Non è che in un amen possiamo passare dal pane rancido al caviale...facciamo le cose per gradi, per intanto Ibra e Alves sarebbero due ottimi ricostituenti.


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?



quello che dico io...
Ma la gente vuole carvajal e alba?
Ma anche se il milan avesse i soldi questi non vengono in un milan da rifondare...
Magari quando il milan iniziera a giocarsi la champions fra qualche anno....


----------



## folletto (7 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Due/ tre giocatori di esperienza sono a mio parere fondamentali per ripartire. Alves e Ibra sono dei vincenti e diventerebbero i veri senatori della squadra altro che Bonera e Pippolivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

Anche io non impazzisco per Alves, ma vi faccio ricordare in Atalanta-Milan il cross di De Scgilio da dentro l'area che è arrivato a Varese


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

secondo me ieri Dani Alves contro la squadra più forte d'Italia è stato devastante, quindi anche guardando al presente e non al suo passato, per me sarebbe il più forte terzino destro della A e di gran lunga.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe un sogno, ma che, ora si schifa Daniel Alves? Sarà in calo, ma resta tra i 3 terzini destri più forti del mondo. Inutile poi fare il paragone con quelli che abbiamo già.
Logico poi che in un progetto ideale i nuovi acquisti over 30 dovrebbero essere al massimo un paio, ma fossero gente come Alves e Ibra, ben vengano!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

*Cafù a Sky prima della finale di ieri: "Dani Alves al Milan? Sarebbe un gran colpo, lui è uno dei terzini più forti al mondo." *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Cafù a Sky prima della finale di ieri: "Dani Alves al Milan? Sarebbe un gran colpo, lui è uno dei terzini più forti al mondo." *


E Cafu è uno che di terzini se ne intende.


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Se viene per un paio d'anni sarebbe un grandissimo colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2015)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando Cole andò alla Roma arrivò da una stagione da panchinaro di Azpilicueta. Dani Alves quest'anno ha fatto una grande stagione e stiamo parlando di uno dei migliori terzini al mondo. Giova ricordare anche che nel 2003/04 prendemmo Cafu a zero dalla Roma quando aveva 33 anni e credo che non andò così male. Alle giuste cifre io Dani Alves lo vado a prendere di corsa.


sono dubbiosa ma non per le sue qualita' ma piu che altro con che motivazioni arriverebbe e quanti soldi andrebbe a prendere, detto questo per me all fine restwra al barca massimo psg.


----------



## proccus (7 Giugno 2015)

non vedo l'ora di ammirare le fantastiche aperture di montolivo per le sue discese


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> sono dubbiosa ma non per le sue qualita' ma piu che altro con che motivazioni arriverebbe e quanti soldi andrebbe a prendere, detto questo per me all fine restwra al barca massimo psg.



ha vinto tutto più e più volte, potrebbe tranquillamente andare a farsi ricoprire d'oro in Qatar o negli Usa, quindi penso che se accetta la scommessa del Milan sia perché ha realmente voglia di vincere qualcosa anche con la nostra maglia e perché ha voglia di dimostrare che può giocare come ieri ancora per qualche anno, altrimenti perché dovrebbe guadagnare meno e allenarsi di più? se non avesse motivazioni potrebbe tranquillamente passeggiare/pascolare da altre parti.....


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Cafù a Sky prima della finale di ieri: "Dani Alves al Milan? Sarebbe un gran colpo, lui è uno dei terzini più forti al mondo." *



Comunque Cafù l'intervista l'aveva fatta ben prima delle parole di Dani Alves  quindi significa che già sapeva qualcosa pure lui


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per Essien, Torres, KAKA, ecc...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

ho visto ora l'intervista a Dani Alves su Sky. Certo che aveva un sorriso gigante sul viso quando ha parlato del Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno*  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per Essien, Torres, KAKA, ecc...



in senso buono o senso cattivo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per *Essien, Torres, KAKA*, ecc...



Sicuramente è in calo, ma non è a quei livelli dai, guarda Evra, non saremo distanti da lì


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> in senso buono o senso cattivo?



Cattivo credo. Si e svegliato nei ultimi mesi. In generale nei anni passati per tanti tifosi del Barcellona era diventato un peso, poi si e risvegliato.


----------



## proccus (7 Giugno 2015)

Ieri ha fatto una gran partita ma ha fatto tutto tranne il terzino. l'anno scorso ai mondiali era riserva di maicon


----------



## raducioiu (7 Giugno 2015)

Un giocatore vero. Concordo con chi dice che talvolta ha lacune difensive, ma gli ultimi terzini che ricordiamo con piacere sono Cafu e Serginho che avevano lo stesso difetto. Insomma adesso abbiamo giocatorini come Abate, De Sciglio, Antonelli...
Però a mio parere l'ingaggio deve essere abbassato di molto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Cafù a Sky prima della finale di ieri: "Dani Alves al Milan? Sarebbe un gran colpo, lui è uno dei terzini più forti al mondo." *



Grossissimo rischio. Mi piace dal punto di vista dell'esperienza e dello spessore del giocatore,ma caratterialmente potrebbe essere un problema. Senza contare il fatto che è sostanzialmente pronto ad andare in pensione.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per Essien, Torres, KAKA, ecc...



Di Dani Alves non ne ho visto tantissime, in compenso sono anni che vedo quelle di Abate, De Sciglio & C......


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per Essien, Torres, KAKA, ecc...


Ripeto, se assieme a Dani Alves viene altra gente forte e più giovane, ok. Altrimenti, storcerei la bocca anch'io. Anche se Dani Alves non mi pare affatto da buttare via, è uno che può dare ancora qualcosa nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

Mi sono guardato le statistiche di Dani Alves quest'anno (fonte: football lineups), 10 assist tra champions league e liga, con 30 presenze in liga di cui 29 da titolare e 11 presenze in champions league tutte da titolare, per uno in fase calante non è male, considerato in quale squadra le ha fatte (vincendo tutti i trofei).


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Di Dani Alves non ne ho visto tantissime, in compenso sono anni che vedo quelle di Abate, De Sciglio & C......



vedrai quando arriva, rimpiangerai Abate


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire ad oggi abbiamo DeCiglio e Matrire e questi ( forse ) ci provano con Dany e Ibra e qualcuno qui li schifa ??? Veramente ?



esatto


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> vedrai quando arriva, rimpiangerai Abate




Se è peggio di Abate siamo messi proprio bene


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ne avete viste poche di partite di dani alves quest'anno  sullo schifare o meno mi sembra di avere una strana sensazione di dejavu, leggevo gli stessi discorsi per Essien, Torres, KAKA, ecc...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è in calo, ma non è a quei livelli dai, guarda Evra, non saremo distanti da lì





Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mi sono guardato le statistiche di Dani Alves quest'anno (fonte: football lineups), 10 assist tra champions league e liga, con 30 presenze in liga di cui 29 da titolare e 11 presenze in champions league tutte da titolare, per uno in fase calante non è male, considerato in quale squadra le ha fatte (vincendo tutti i trofei).



Ecco appunto, anche Essien a Gennaio dicevamo che aveva fatto 40 partite col Real di Mourinho. Poi sappiamo come è andata a finire.

Poi rispetto chi è contento e spero che abbia ragione lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2015)

Credo Daniel e un giocatore che non si puo paragonare a gli Essien, difensivamente non sara il massimo ma poi con palla tri i piedi e sicuramente il migliore, sa giocare calcio e ha una grande personalita e caratere vincente.. Abate invece non e il migliore in nulla.. sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

Con lui pure un Destro o un Pazzini potrebbero fare gol...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2015)

Gente come Zlatan e lui sono propriamente quello che si manca per iniziare un ciclo.. gente da affiancare italiani giovani come Romagnoli e Baselli


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto, anche Essien a Gennaio dicevamo che aveva fatto 40 partite col Real di Mourinho. Poi sappiamo come è andata a finire.
> 
> Poi rispetto chi è contento e spero che abbia ragione lui.



però, permettimi, Essien quando andò al Real (peraltro a fare il terzino destro) era già stato scaricato dal Chelsea di fatto, con questa scelta e costretto a cambiare ruolo, dal suo mentore tra l'altro, per evidente perdita di dinamicità/resistenza/forza fisica, ed arrivò da noi che, sempre il suo mentore, ma stavolta al Chelsea, per 4 mesi gli fece vedere ben poco il campo.
Dani Alves, se arriva, arriva dopo aver fatto il titolare nel Barcellona del triplete, ed il Barcellona, per bocca del suo presidente, rinnoverebbe oggi stesso il contratto a Dani Alves, è una sua scelta quella di andarsene.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe un acquisto perfetto per affiancare i giovani,mi piacerebbe molto


----------



## Morghot (7 Giugno 2015)

Pronto per la pensione


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> però, permettimi, Essien quando andò al Real (peraltro a fare il terzino destro) era già stato scaricato dal Chelsea di fatto, con questa scelta e costretto a cambiare ruolo, dal suo mentore tra l'altro, per evidente perdita di dinamicità/resistenza/forza fisica, ed arrivò da noi che, sempre il suo mentore, ma stavolta al Chelsea, per 4 mesi gli fece vedere ben poco il campo.
> Dani Alves, se arriva, arriva dopo aver fatto il titolare nel Barcellona del triplete, ed il Barcellona, per bocca del suo presidente, rinnoverebbe oggi stesso il contratto a Dani Alves, è una sua scelta quella di andarsene.



Non so, se avessero veramente voluto trattenerlo gli avrebbero proposto un rinnovo prima.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> però, permettimi, Essien quando andò al Real (peraltro a fare il terzino destro) era già stato scaricato dal Chelsea di fatto, con questa scelta e costretto a cambiare ruolo, dal suo mentore tra l'altro, per evidente perdita di dinamicità/resistenza/forza fisica, ed arrivò da noi che, sempre il suo mentore, ma stavolta al Chelsea, per 4 mesi gli fece vedere ben poco il campo.
> Dani Alves, se arriva, arriva dopo aver fatto il titolare nel Barcellona del triplete, ed il Barcellona, per bocca del suo presidente, rinnoverebbe oggi stesso il contratto a Dani Alves, è una sua scelta quella di andarsene.



se ne va perchè gli hanno fatto un'offerta al ribasso e lui non ci sta, mica per altro.


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2015)

Ci si lamenta per Daniel Alves a 32 anni quando la juve con Evra vince lo scudetto e va in finale di CL, quando la Roma arriva seconda con Totti e Maicon e quando Toni diventa capocannoniere... 
Per giocare la serie A, giocatori come Daniel Alves o Ibrahimovic sono FONDAMENTALI.
Altro che essien...


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Non facciamo confusione. Alves va via per sua scelta e non perchè è ritenuto inutile come Essien e le varie pippe di questi anni.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se ne va perchè gli hanno fatto un'offerta al ribasso e lui non ci sta, mica per altro.



io ho letto, già da marzo/aprile, su sport.es che il presidente del Barcellona già allora parlava di offerta di due anni più uno opzionale, e che era molto seccato dal fatto che il rappresentante del giocatore parlasse di un'offerta minore, quasi che il giocatore cercasse una scusa per andarsene.
so che non si possono riportare link ma credo sia facilmente recuperabile in rete.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci si lamenta per Daniel Alves a 32 anni quando la juve con Evra vince lo scudetto e va in finale di CL, quando la Roma arriva seconda con Totti e Maicon e quando Toni diventa capocannoniere...
> Per giocare la serie A, giocatori come Daniel Alves o Ibrahimovic sono FONDAMENTALI.
> Altro che essien...



Premesso che Evra secondo me non ha fatto benissimo quest'anno, comunque ha già un'intelligenza tattica superiore, e quando il fisico non ti supporta più diventa fondamentale.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2015)

Su di lui nutro due dubbi, uno è vecchio di molti anni ed è tattico. Fare il "terzino" al Barca dove il calcio è stato letteralmente ribaltato nei più basilari concetti è un conto, farlo in qualsiasi altra realtà è un altro. A Barcellona i terzini hanno quasi sempre fatto i quarti di centrocampo, il grande possesso palla raramente ha messo in difficotà la fase difensiva, il frenetico recupero della palla quasi mai l'ha obbligato a giocare a difesa schierata.

L'altro dubbio è motivazionale, ha appena vinto tutto, ha 32 anni, quanta voglia ha realmente di impegnarsi al massimo? Di dare tutto? 

Se sul primo dubbio c'è poco da fare i delicati visto quello che abbiamo sugli esterni bassi è invece fondamentale capire il secondo dubbio, capire la voglia del ragazzo, se ne avesse prenderlo è un grande colpo.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Per quale motivo lo ritenete un giocatore finito? a me sembra integro fisicamente e ha ancora gamba oltre che cross e tiro decenti. diverso se si parla di motivazioni


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo lo ritenete un giocatore finito? a me sembra integro fisicamente e ha ancora gamba oltre che cross e tiro decenti.



Integro sì ma se metti insieme l'età e il fatto che le motivazioni non credo siano molto forti (in questo caso spero in Mihajilovic)...


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Integro sì ma se metti insieme l'età e il fatto che le motivazioni non credo siano molto forti (in questo caso spero in Mihajilovic)...


Si io lo ritengo un buon acquisto a cifre contenute e per un biennio. Con Alves sistemi i problemi di fascia con un giocatore a costo zero, cosi da spendere i 100 milioni del mercato su altri reparti. Poi logicamente gia l'anno prossimo devi trovare un erede degno e giovane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premesso che Evra secondo me non ha fatto benissimo quest'anno, comunque ha già un'intelligenza tattica superiore, e quando il fisico non ti supporta più diventa fondamentale.



Partito maluccio, ma poi ha fatto molto bene e a livello di mentalità ha aggiunto qualcosa


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premesso che Evra secondo me non ha fatto benissimo quest'anno, comunque ha già un'intelligenza tattica superiore, e quando il fisico non ti supporta più diventa fondamentale.



Ha un'intelligenza tattica superiore forse, ma come qualità complessiva Daniel Alves è stato ed è nettamente più forte...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Cafù a Sky prima della finale di ieri: "Dani Alves al Milan? Sarebbe un gran colpo, lui è uno dei terzini più forti al mondo." *





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale ha retwittato una notizia riportante le dichiarazioni di Dani Alves sul Milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si io lo ritengo un buon acquisto a cifre contenute e per un biennio. Con Alves sistemi i problemi di fascia con un giocatore a costo zero, cosi da spendere i 100 milioni del mercato su altri reparti. Poi logicamente gia l'anno prossimo devi trovare un erede degno e giovane.



Vuoi sapre la mia ? Per me il terzino non è un ruolo fondamentale, se arrivano un centrale, un mediano e un attaccante forte per un anno mi vanno bene anche Abate e Antonelli.

Poi oh, i soldi non li metto io quindi se arrivasse non mi strapperei i capelli, anche se preferirei un anno solo.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Su di lui nutro due dubbi, uno è vecchio di molti anni ed è tattico. Fare il "terzino" al Barca dove il calcio è stato letteralmente ribaltato nei più basilari concetti è un conto, farlo in qualsiasi altra realtà è un altro. A Barcellona i terzini hanno quasi sempre fatto i quarti di centrocampo, il grande possesso palla raramente ha messo in difficotà la fase difensiva, il frenetico recupero della palla quasi mai l'ha obbligato a giocare a difesa schierata.
> 
> L'altro dubbio è motivazionale, ha appena vinto tutto, ha 32 anni, quanta voglia ha realmente di impegnarsi al massimo? Di dare tutto?
> 
> Se sul primo dubbio c'è poco da fare i delicati visto quello che abbiamo sugli esterni bassi è invece fondamentale capire il secondo dubbio, capire la voglia del ragazzo, se ne avesse prenderlo è un grande colpo.



Effettivamente la questione tattica da te sottolineata è di grande rilevanza. Dani Alves fa quello che faceva più o meno Cafu nel milan di un po' di anni fa: si faceva sempre trovare sulla linea dei centrocampisti (e a volte anche su quella degli attaccanti), ed era sempre pronto ad attaccare lo spazio anche se senza palla. Noi non giochiamo questo sistema: Abate non attacca mai lo spazio se non ha la palla. Per questo Dani Alves va considerato come un terzino MOLTO più offensivo dei nostri, e dobbiamo considerare la capacità di adattamento di un giocatore a 32 anni ad un sistema molto più difensivo come quello di mihajlovic; se poi consideriamo che il Barcellona deve difendere 1/15 di quello che difende il Milan grazie all'eterno possesso palla... Comunque, resto convinto che se dovesse arrivare sarebbe un upgrade mostruoso rispetto a chi abbiamo adesso, quindi ben venga.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Partito maluccio, ma poi ha fatto molto bene e a livello di mentalità ha aggiunto qualcosa



Senza infamia e senza lode, anche uno Sturaro della situazione avrebbe dato il suo.



kollaps ha scritto:


> Ha un'intelligenza tattica superiore forse, ma come qualità complessiva Daniel Alves è stato ed è nettamente più forte...



Anche Maicon aveva tanta qualità ma ormai non riescono più a colmare le sue lacune in difesa.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Giugno 2015)

sulle motivazioni, nel caso arrivassero ibra e miha, non mi preoccuperei più di tanto 
per il resto, è comunque un nome di un certo spessore, anche in ottica "propaganda asiatica"


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche Maicon aveva tanta qualità ma ormai non riescono più a colmare le sue lacune in difesa.



Maicon quest'anno è sceso, però l'anno scorso è stato uno dei punti cardine per l'arrivo al secondo posto, non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Senza infamia e senza lode, anche uno Sturaro della situazione avrebbe dato il suo.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche Maicon aveva tanta qualità ma ormai non riescono più a colmare le sue lacune in difesa.



Però Maicon rispetto a Dani Alves è sempre stato molto più bravo nella fase difensiva, prima di tutto perchè aver giocato tanti anni nel calcio italiano è stato determinante, poi perchè ha caratteristiche fisiche sicuramente più importanti. Dani Alves in nazionale ha sempre fatto tanta fatica a fare il terzino per dire, ne ha sempre combinate di cotte e di crude. 

Poi chiaro, alla fase offensiva e di supporto è un giocatore che qualitativamente ti aggiunge tantissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però Maicon rispetto a Dani Alves è sempre stato molto più bravo nella fase difensiva, prima di tutto perchè aver giocato tanti anni nel calcio italiano è stato determinante, poi perchè ha caratteristiche fisiche sicuramente più importanti. Dani Alves in nazionale ha sempre fatto tanta fatica a fare il terzino per dire, ne ha sempre combinate di cotte e di crude.
> 
> Poi chiaro, alla fase offensiva e di supporto è un giocatore che qualitativamente ti aggiunge tantissimo.



Più che altro in manovra, ha una tecnica da playmaker


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho letto, già da marzo/aprile, su sport.es che il presidente del Barcellona già allora parlava di offerta di due anni più uno opzionale, e che era molto seccato dal fatto che il rappresentante del giocatore parlasse di un'offerta minore, quasi che il giocatore cercasse una scusa per andarsene.
> so che non si possono riportare link ma credo sia facilmente recuperabile in rete.



ed è un'offerta al ribasso secondo Dani Alves, lui non vuole nessuna opzione ma un triennale garantito che poi sarebbe presumibilmente l'ultimo contratto importante della carriera, se glielo dessero rinnova oggi stesso.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

E se fosse utilizzato in un ruolo più avanzato?


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Giugno 2015)

comunque l'unica cosa che mi fa pensare, come ha detto qualcun altro, è che l'ultimissimo periodo di Alves è stato più che sufficiente forse perchè lui stesso voleva avere più mercato e quindi rendersi più visibile, a differenza del periodo poco precedente in cui non è che abbia fatto chissà quanto, rispetto i suoi standard. Ora il mio dubbio è sul tipo di giocatore che, in caso, avremo. Sarà veramente motivato? un po' come lo è stato Evra, oppure non avrà più nulla da chiedere e farà come il Maicon alla roma?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> E se fosse utilizzato in un ruolo più avanzato?



Sarebbe da piangere, non è certo un attaccante.


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2015)

E' un giocatore carismatico e abbastanza folle, secondo me si impegnerebbe un sacco.


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Si ma ragazzi va bene tutto ma questo ha un carattere che ti porta a vincere da solo.. C'ha due balls enormi.. Lui con Ibra e torniamo ad avere quella sana cattiveria che ti porta ad essere competitivo! Altro che il Capitan Dormiente...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2015)

Magari ragazzi, ok età avanzata, carattere e motivazioni in dubbio, però cavolo, nome di classe mondiale che può dare ancora tanto, MAGARIIII


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Giugno 2015)

Contento che arrivi. Inoltre non dovrebbe esserci il rischio che sia una sorta di Essien 2.0. Dani Alves ha giocato fino a ieri (una finale), il ghanese veniva da infortunio + stop di un anno


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Giugno 2015)

toh .... un terzino che sa attaccare e sa crossare....e sa anche difendere...

mah forse e' proprio quello che ci servirebbe.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> toh .... un terzino che sa attaccare e sa crossare....e sa anche difendere...
> 
> mah forse e' proprio quello che ci servirebbe.



Difendere? non esageriamo


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Difendere? non esageriamo



non mi dirai che abate difende , per caso......


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Pur di non vedere mai più quel sopravvalutato di Abate, D.Alves mi va bene... ma resto comunque molto scettico.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non mi dirai che abate difende , per caso......



Vabbè abate è un buon punto di riferimento per un giocatore che ambisce alla lega pro.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2015)

Ma davvero ha detto "probabilmente ci andrò"?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma davvero ha detto "probabilmente ci andrò"?



Si, ha detto "probabilmente giocherò nel vostro campionato, mi piace e ho un'offerta di un vostro club". Questo l'ha detto dappertutto.

Poi ad Alciato e Sky ha rivelato che la squadra è il Milan.


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi va bene tutto ma questo ha un carattere che ti porta a vincere da solo.. C'ha due balls enormi.. Lui con Ibra e torniamo ad avere quella sana cattiveria che ti porta ad essere competitivo! Altro che il Capitan Dormiente...



infatti le "teste calde" si dividono in 2 categorie: vincenti e falliti. Lui ha dimostrato ampiamente di far parte della prima. non penso sia in discussione.


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

Il video è qui: video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/barcellona_dani_alves_non_esclude_un_arrivo_in_italia/v244960.vid



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi ad Alciato e Sky ha rivelato che la squadra è il Milan.



Non mi pare...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il video è qui: video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/barcellona_dani_alves_non_esclude_un_arrivo_in_italia/v244960.vid



Personalmente mi pare la classica intervista dove non dice niente. Il solito "non si sa mai" per me.


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Bollito o no in mezza giornata ha fatto 20 pagine.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, ha detto "probabilmente giocherò nel vostro campionato, mi piace e ho un'offerta di un vostro club". Questo l'ha detto dappertutto.
> 
> Poi ad Alciato e Sky ha rivelato che la squadra è il Milan.



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2015)

Pare che il Barca stia chiudendo per Vidal del Siviglia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non mi pare...



Alciato ha detto in collegamento "Mi ha detto il nome della squadra che ha fatto l'offerta, ma lascio la sorpresa per dopo per i nostri operatori di mercato"
E poi Di Marzio ha messo sul sito il nome del Milan. La Gazzetta poi ha confermato pure lei.

Altre prove più eclatanti non so quali possano essere...


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alciato ha detto in collegamento "Mi ha detto il nome della squadra che ha fatto l'offerta, ma lascio la sorpresa per dopo per i nostri operatori di mercato"
> E poi Di Marzio ha messo sul sito il nome del Milan. La Gazzetta poi ha confermato pure lei.
> 
> Altre prove più eclatanti non so quali possano essere...



Adesso è più chiaro.. Pensavo ti riferissi all'intervista..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Pare che il Barca stia chiudendo per Vidal del Siviglia



E quello infatti è fortissimo. Prendiamo sempre quelli fuori moda


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Pare che il Barca stia chiudendo per Vidal del Siviglia



comunque questo si chiama far mercato. Danno via il vecchio e prendono il gemello giovane. Questa si chiama continuità, quella che non siamo stati in grado di avere noi dalla cessione di Sheva in poi.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Ma secondo voi quanto sta godendo Galliani al pensiero che può prendere i migliori over 32 nel mondo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Adesso è più chiaro.. Pensavo ti riferissi all'intervista..



E' da aggiungere anche Cafu che prima della partita, un po' dal nulla, ha tirato fuori il consiglio di prendere Dani Alves...


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> comunque questo si chiama far mercato. Danno via il vecchio e prendono il gemello giovane. Questa si chiama continuità, quella che non siamo stati in grado di avere noi dalla cessione di Sheva in poi.



E' una cosa da fare quando hai già la squadra, intanto prendiamo Alves, poi penseremo a chi potrebbe un giorno diventare forte come lui.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo che non faccia la stessa fine di un terzino che arrivò dal Barça qualche anno fa


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono tifosi del Barcellona arrabbiati perchè non rinnova...E ci sono milanisti che non lo vogliono? 
Pure Moratti è scioccato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non faccia la stessa fine di un terzino che arrivò dal Barça qualche anno fa



Mi si rivolta lo stomaco, grazie


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> comunque questo si chiama far mercato. Danno via il vecchio e prendono il gemello giovane. Questa si chiama continuità, quella che non siamo stati in grado di avere noi dalla cessione di Sheva in poi.



Ok ma anche se oggi andavamo a Siviglia per prendere Vidal, lui sarebbe venuto da noi o sarebbe andato al Barca ?
Stessa e identica cosa si e detta quando il Barca ha preso Jordi Alba...

Ora siamo in una situazione dove possiamo solo prendere i "scarti" delle big.
Forse tra dodici mesi, tornando in champions... ci sara piu scelta.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non faccia la stessa fine di un terzino che arrivò dal Barça qualche anno fa



una delle operazioni più scellerate del condor


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ma anche se oggi andavamo a Siviglia per prendere Vidal, lui sarebbe venuto da noi o sarebbe andato al Barca ?
> Stessa e identica cosa si e detta quando il Barca ha preso Jordi Alba...
> 
> Ora siamo in una situazione dove possiamo solo prendere i "scarti" delle big.
> Forse tra dodici mesi, tornando in champions... ci sara piu scelta.



E poi è sempre la stessa storia. Figuratevi se il condom conosce sto Vidal? Ma figuratevi. Speriamo dunque che la Doyen ci porta giocatori di calcio e non cessi ai pedali.

Dani alves è tanta roba. Tra l'altro non mi sembra uno che fisicamente sia messo male. Anzi non ha avuto tanti problemi..


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alciato ha detto in collegamento "Mi ha detto il nome della squadra che ha fatto l'offerta, ma lascio la sorpresa per dopo per i nostri operatori di mercato"
> E poi Di Marzio ha messo sul sito il nome del Milan. La Gazzetta poi ha confermato pure lei.
> 
> Altre prove più eclatanti non so quali possano essere...



C'è un'altra videointervista in cui gli viene chiesto del Milan e lui risponde che gli piacerebbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Vedi pure Ibra. *



6 milioni sono follia. Arrivederci e grazie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Troppi soldi.


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' una cosa da fare quando hai già la squadra, intanto prendiamo Alves, poi penseremo a chi potrebbe un giorno diventare forte come lui.





Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ma anche se oggi andavamo a Siviglia per prendere Vidal, lui sarebbe venuto da noi o sarebbe andato al Barca ?
> Stessa e identica cosa si e detta quando il Barca ha preso Jordi Alba...
> 
> Ora siamo in una situazione dove possiamo solo prendere i "scarti" delle big.
> Forse tra dodici mesi, tornando in champions... ci sara piu scelta.



io tra Alves e Vidal prenderei Alves. Ammiravo l'operato del Barca che saputo di perdere il giocatore e andato a chiudere con quello potenzialmente più vicino. Tutto qui.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Quanti???????????????


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> io tra Alves e Vidal prenderei Alves. Ammiravo l'operato del Barca che saputo di perdere il giocatore e andato a chiudere con quello potenzialmente più vicino. Tutto qui.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



può anche crepare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Non mi spingerei oltre i 4M netti per 3 anni. Altrimenti con gli stessi soldi (12M) se vuole si prende un biennale alle cifre che dice lui. 

Se come credo ci sono soldi da spendere (non 4 noccioline da pesare col bilancino) non farei troppo lo spilorcio. A costo zero rimane un colpaccio.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

6 mln sono tanti ma se li confrontiamo a quello che prende Abate mi sembrano pochi


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



4 a Mexes si? E 6 a lui no?
Venghi pure per me, "i soldi non sono un problema" cit.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Avevo preventivato un 4-5 netti... al Barça giustamente gli avranno offerto la metà di quello che vuole. Se viene con un biennale, sono 24 milioni lordi in due anni... una cifra enorme.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Per me a 5 milioni netti lo prendono di sicuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



A questo punto biosgnerebbe chiedersi.. QUANTI soldi ha Bee? Perchè qua secondo queste prime news volano soldi come se piovesse... o li sprechiamo tutti in un colpo solo, o abbiamo trovato uno che fa invidia ad Abramovic.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *


Una cosa è sicura, se siamo disposti ad offrire 6 milioni a stagione per un terzino 32enne, per quanto forte possa essere, significa che di soldi ne abbiamo in abbondanza.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> 6 mln sono tanti ma se li confrontiamo a quello che prende Abate mi sembrano pochi



...Mexes ne prende 4 o sbaglio?


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Ipotizzando 6 milioni per un biennale, vengono 12 milioni netti che al lordo raddoppierebbero.
Tanto varrebbe puntare unicamente su Zappacosta che tra cartellino e ingaggio costerebbero anche meno.
Daniel Alves deve per forza abbassare le sue richieste. Solo in Premier potrebbe esserci qualche club disposto a dare la cifra che vuole lui.

Comunque, il Milan per me arriverebbe a 5 milioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E poi è sempre la stessa storia. Figuratevi se il condom conosce sto Vidal? Ma figuratevi. Speriamo dunque che la Doyen ci porta giocatori di calcio e non cessi ai pedali.
> 
> Dani alves è tanta roba. Tra l'altro non mi sembra uno che fisicamente sia messo male. Anzi non ha avuto tanti problemi..



Ecco, e la solita situazione. Parliamo di 12m a stagione per un giocatore di 32 anni. Bravo quanto volete. Ma a quel punto meglio prendere un giocatore appena esploso o sul orma del esplosione. Uno tipo Vidal che cosi come Maher, Grenier, Geis e altri in societa non conoscono nemmeno.


Dani Alves non mi pare proprio uno che sia disposto a ridurre minimamente le sue pretese.
Se partiamo subito con stipendi del genere per over30..vabbe, buonanotte.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Mexes ne prende 4 o sbaglio?



Da oggi non ne prende piu  e dovrebbe prenderne 2 se firma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Mexes ne prende 4 o sbaglio?



Si, fino al 30 giugno 2015. Nel 2011 ha firmato per 4 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Da oggi non ne prende piu  e dovrebbe prenderne 2 se firma.



....quindi li prendeva 4....in ogni caso massimo 5 annui per Alves ci possono stare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori". 

Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori".
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.



Quoto!


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori".
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.


Esattamente, citando Bee:
"I soldi non sono un problema".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.



Quoto, ci vuole l'equilibrio che non abbiamo mai avuto. O troppo vecchi a fine carriera, o troppi scarsoni giovani che non promettono nulla.
Poi per carità, se nella prima categoria consideriamo anche Ibra o Dani Alves... va ancora meglio


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori".
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.



Esattamente, abbiamo necessità di gente con le p... che possa anche far crescere i giovani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Cifra folle, la nostra offerta sarà sicuramente differente.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori".
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.



Ecco..appunto. Forse ci si dimentica una cosa. Dani Alves viene da un triplete e viene a zero. Il suo Palmeras è pieno di coppe. Ma poi il suo stipendio torna grazie al suo "nome" non è mica uno sconosciuto. Vederai tante maglie in Brasile ed Asia.E' un personaggio molto mediatico


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



.


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se non siamo scappati di fronte alla sua richiesta evidentemente i soldi ci sono. Non fatevi troppi problemi. A questo punto non ha senso dire "prendiamo Darmian che costa di meno e usiamo quei soldi in altri settori".
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito dalla A alla Z, non possiamo prendere solo 24 anni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto. Ci vuole un giusto mix tra giovani talenti e vecchi fuoriclasse.



D'accordissimo, però 6 milioni per un terzini 32enne che non è nemmeno un fuoriclasse assoluto sono troppi. Se già si scende a 4,5/5 è meglio.
Se poi ci sono i soldi per davvero allora il discorso cambia un po'. Però ricordiamoci che siamo finiti dove siamo finiti per gli immensi sperperi...


----------



## arcanum (7 Giugno 2015)

Solita storia: parametro zero di buon/ottimo livello che viene gratis però gli si paga uno stipendio d'oro.

Per Dani Alves ci può stare, magari abbassando a 5 mln.

Non illudiamoci...con l'appeal ai minimi storici e senza coppe da disputare, se vogliamo i campioni o dobbiamo prendere degli Ex giocatori ancora affezionati all'ambiente/città, oppure dobbiamo uscire tanti soldi di ingaggio. I campioni non vengono a giocare perchè siamo belli, simpatici e "il club più titolato al mondo"


----------



## Dany20 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *


Troppo. Almeno 4-4,5 e son pure tanti per un 32enne.


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2015)

Con il Manchester e il Psg di mezzo la vedo dura che venga da noi aldilà dell'ingaggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Eh, insomma..


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Con il Manchester e il Psg di mezzo la vedo dura che venga da noi aldilà dell'ingaggio.



Allora perchè avrebbe ammesso l'interessamento del Milan ?

Secondo me le probabilità sono abbastanza alte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh, insomma..



6 anni fa però


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora perchè avrebbe ammesso l'interessamento del Milan ?
> 
> Secondo me le probabilità sono abbastanza alte.



Ha ammesso l'interessamento del Milan non ha detto che è l'unica offerta che gli è arrivata o che verrà sicuramente da noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Ha ammesso l'interessamento del Milan non ha detto che è l'unica offerta che gli è arrivata o che verrà sicuramente da noi.



Se la traduzione è esatta sono parole precise.


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



6mln sono tantini. Al Barca girando su internet c'è scritto che ne prende 7. L'ideale sarebbe sui 4,5mln e non di più vista l'età, però c'è anche da dire che è uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione. Se 3,5mln li prende mosciolivo.......


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se la traduzione è esatta sono parole precise.


nell'intervista a sky non ha detto così.Su altre reti non so dirti..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Giugno 2015)

Lo porterei in spalle a Milano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



Il video dell'intervista su Sky: prima dice che gli piacerebbe venire in Italia dove ci sono molte squadre, poi su precisa domanda fatta da Alciato che gli chiede se è vero che su di lui c'è il Milan, lui sorride e dice: "Vediamo sarebbe un piacere"

Link (fate copia e incolla nel vostro browser): video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/barcellona_dani_alves_non_esclude_un_arrivo_in_italia/v244960.vid


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso annuncio di Dani Alves nel dopopartita di Juve-Barca ai microfoni di Sky:
> 
> *"Ho un'offerta di un club italiano e probabilmente ci andrò. Sarebbe un piacere andare al Milan"*



Secondo me sta giocando su più tavoli, è l'ultimo contratto a cifre alte per lui. Qui infatti si dice che si accaserà da noi in UK sono convinti che abbia già un accordo con lo United.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta giocando su più tavoli, è l'ultimo contratto a cifre alte per lui. Qui infatti si dice che si accaserà da noi in UK sono convinti che abbia già un accordo con lo United.




E anche la mia impressione


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E anche la mia impressione



Ma se scateniamo il condor abituato ad elargire milionate a chiunque come solo lui sa fare abbiamo molte possibilità.

Tornando al giocatore, la mia impressione è che sia un giocatore perfetto per il Barcellona, da noi non saprei, ovvio che sia meglio dei nostri non ci vuole molto. Comunque in linea generale ho sempre preferito Maicon, più adattabile per vari motivi a più soluzioni di gioco.
Infatti negli ultimi anni anche in nazionale partiva sempre titolare ma poi si sedeva in panca per Maicon.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il video dell'intervista su Sky: prima dice che gli piacerebbe venire in Italia dove ci sono molte squadre, poi su precisa domanda fatta da Alciato che gli chiede se è vero che su di lui c'è il Milan, lui sorride e dice: "Vediamo sarebbe un piacere"
> 
> Link (fate copia e incolla nel vostro browser): video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/barcellona_dani_alves_non_esclude_un_arrivo_in_italia/v244960.vid





Sarà, ma per me è fatta

La domanda di Alciato non è casuale, qua non se ne era mai parlato o quasi, chi volete che gliel'Abbia detto ? Bee


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna capire quali sono le nostre capacità economiche


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

sei milioni netti annui è la classica operazione scellerata del geometra


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



io penso che 6 mln siano veramente una follia, anche se è un ottimo terzino. Se proprio dobbiamo esagerare non andrei oltre i 5 mln, che sarebbero già 10 lordi, insomma non ne varrebbe la pena


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Tanto per dirlo: 6m netti al Bayern gli guadagnano solo Götze e Ribery, i due giocatori piu pagati della loro rosa.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirlo: 6m netti al Bayern gli guadagnano solo Götze e Ribery, i due giocatori piu pagati della loro rosa.


Chissà a nero quanti ne danno aahahah


----------



## Patryipe (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *


Troppi soldi. Massimo massimo 4 netti a stagione, altrimenti vada pure da un'altra parte.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Giugno 2015)

Patryipe ha scritto:


> Troppi soldi. Massimo massimo 4 netti a stagione, altrimenti vada pure da un'altra parte.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2015)

4,5 netti per tre anni più bonus legati a presenze assist e traguardi di squadra


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> sei milioni netti annui è la classica operazione scellerata del geometra



Bravissimo

Appena ha i soldi in mano continua a fare più danni di quanti ne faccia senza soldi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Giugno 2015)

Su Sky Sport24 ne parlano ora(Ibra e Dani Alves)

EDIT: Assolutamente niente di nuovo.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2015)

a me piace molto Daniel ma ad quelle cifre forse è meglio puntare su Darmian che tra cartellino e ingaggio costa pure meno


----------



## Alex (7 Giugno 2015)

6 milioni sono troppi, lo prenderei solo a molto meno (massimo 4), ma immagino stia giocando al rialzo anche con altre squadre


----------



## aleslash (7 Giugno 2015)

Si può chiudere a 4+bonus vari immagino


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *



6 milioni sono decisamente troppi,si rischia di creare un pericoloso precedente. Se siamo arrivati a questo punto è anche per gli sprechi di soldi a destra e a sinistra attuati da Galliani, non mi pare il caso di ricominciare. Anzi, mi aspetto proprio che chi lo affiancherà gli impedirà cose del genere. 4/4.5 milioni sono sufficienti,altrimenti conviene puntare su qualcuno di più giovane su cui investire cifre più contenute.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> 6 milioni sono decisamente troppi,si rischia di creare un pericoloso precedente. Se siamo arrivati a questo punto è anche per gli sprechi di soldi a destra e a sinistra attuati da Galliani, non mi pare il caso di ricominciare. Anzi, mi aspetto proprio che chi lo affiancherà gli impedirà cose del genere. 4/4.5 milioni sono sufficienti,altrimenti conviene puntare su qualcuno di più giovane su cui investire cifre più contenute.



Quoto, 6 mln non glieli daranno mai, a meno che Bee abbia proprio TANTI soldi...

P.S. credo di amare questa donna


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2015)

6 milioni sono tanti, però abbiamo bisogno di qualche campione affermato, per esigenze di campo, ma soprattutto di spogliatoio. E i campioni affermati, anche se in declino, li paghi. 
In questo caso ci eviteremmo il cartellino, per cui ci starebbe come acquisto.
Stiamo a vedere...in questo momento mi sto augurando che venga. Stessa cosa per Ibra, ovviamente. A patto che attorno a loro venga imbastito un progetto, e che non restino due nomi isolati utili solo come richiamo mediatico e di marketing...


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto, 6 mln non glieli daranno mai, a meno che Bee abbia proprio TANTI soldi...
> 
> P.S. credo di amare questa donna



Alla fine non sono soldi nostri,per cui me ne frega relativamente.Però anche se se ne avesse a non finire sarebbe il caso di distribuirli meglio,viste le condizioni in cui versa la squadra.
OT: Fai bene,anche io mi amo!  Fine OT


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non mi spingerei oltre i 4M netti per 3 anni. Altrimenti con gli stessi soldi (12M) se vuole si prende un biennale alle cifre che dice lui.
> 
> Se come credo ci sono soldi da spendere (non 4 noccioline da pesare col bilancino) non farei troppo lo spilorcio. A costo zero rimane un colpaccio.



Concordo, se ci sono i soldi diamoglieli. Basta che poi si comprano giocatori buoni..passare da parametri zero cessi a solo parametri zero buoni non mi piacerebbe per nulla


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: tutto vero, arrivano conferme. Il Milan sta trattando con Dani Alves e per il momento sta cercando di risolvere il problema dello stipendio. La richiesta del terzino è di 6M netti a stagione. Una cifra importante ma che i soldi di Bee potrebbero far diventare abbordabile. Ibra docet. *




*Dani Alves questa sera, durante la festa per la conquista della Champions, ha salutato in lacrime il Camp Nou:"Resterò per sempre uno di voi".*


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dani Alves questa sera, durante la festa per la conquista della Champions, ha salutato in lacrime il Camp Nou:"Resterò per sempre uno di voi".*


Adesso bisognerà vedere se sceglie Milan o Manchester United.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dani Alves questa sera, durante la festa per la conquista della Champions, ha salutato in lacrime il Camp Nou:"Resterò per sempre uno di voi".*





koti ha scritto:


> Adesso bisognerà vedere se sceglie Milan o Manchester United.



Se sceglie noi è perchè finalmente si farà una squadra competitiva, altrimenti..


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

In Italia questo fa sfracelli.6 mln è pura follia. 3,5 massimo 4 ci possono stare.


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2015)

se sceglierà manchester sarà solo per giocarsi la champions


----------



## Dany20 (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dani Alves questa sera, durante la festa per la conquista della Champions, ha salutato in lacrime il Camp Nou:"Resterò per sempre uno di voi".*


Speriamo venga da noi. Nonostante i 32 anni sabato ha fatto una grandissima partita. Per qualche stagione può dare molto.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Giugno 2015)

32 anni, 6 milioni a stagione, 24 a bilancio in 2 anni... non sono pochi. Se ci sono i soldi lo compro di sicuro... se ci sono i soldi però...


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Dipende tutto da cos'ha in testa..fino a quest'anno è stato uno dei terzini migliori d'europa, bisogna però capire se ha ancora voglia di fare o se si siede..certo che pure al 50% vale 10 abate questo..terzino tecnico che ci manca dai tempi di Cafù..


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2015)

Ne ho lette di tutti i colori e mi permetto di dire la mia.
Come Ibra, colpo da fare senza se né ma.
Campione, campionissimo nel suo ruolo.
32 anni... Tanto per fare un esempio, sempre quello, il pirlo è andato là alla stessa età, Barzagli ha giocato una sontuosa finale di champions a 34 dopo un anno travagliato (ok, gioca nella squadra campione... di bombe, ma non conta), Zanetti e Maldini hanno smesso a 40, Billy poco prima
Se fisicamente è a posto, nel nostro campionato è grasso che cola, ma cola davvero.
E' scemo? Me ne frego, meglio un campione scemo che 10 pippe serie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

*Il procuratore di Dani Alves: "Posso confermare di aver avuto dei contatti col Milan, ma devo parlare prima con Dani e poi vedremo cosa fare. Il Milan non è l'unico club interessato al mio cliente, ho ricevuto altre offerte di cui non posso parlare".*


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore di Dani Alves: "Posso confermare di aver avuto dei contatti col Milan, ma devo parlare prima con Dani e poi vedremo cosa fare. Il Milan non è l'unico club interessato al mio cliente, ho ricevuto altre offerte di cui non posso parlare".*



Lo vogliono Man U, PSG, Roma e altri club... a sensazione non viene. Speriamo di sbagliare.


----------



## Patryipe (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Lo vogliono Man U, PSG, Roma e altri club... a sensazione non viene. Speriamo di sbagliare.


Dipende da chi offre di più...

Se dobbiamo fare un asta per averlo è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il procuratore di Dani Alves: "Posso confermare di aver avuto dei contatti col Milan, ma devo parlare prima con Dani e poi vedremo cosa fare. Il Milan non è l'unico club interessato al mio cliente, ho ricevuto altre offerte di cui non posso parlare".*



Mi fido del sorrisetto di Re Alciato


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi fido del sorrisetto di Re Alciato



Cioè??? Ha ha fatto trapelare qualcosa?


Comunque ragazzi a me il suo acquisto mi gasa quanto quello di un Brahimi o di un Ibra perché comprare un terzino Top Mondo significa avere ambizioni serissime di ritornare ai vertici. Non lo vai a comprare se non per allestire una rosa in grado di giocarsela nelle grandi competizioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Cioè??? Ha ha fatto trapelare qualcosa?
> 
> 
> Comunque ragazzi a me il suo acquisto mi gasa quanto quello di un Brahimi o di un Ibra perché comprare un terzino Top Mondo significa avere ambizioni serissime di ritornare ai vertici. Non lo vai a comprare se non per allestire una rosa in grado di giocarsela nelle grandi competizioni.



Ha chiesto lui ad Alves specificatamente del Milan, sorridendo....il terzino ha ricambiato.


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha chiesto lui ad Alves specificatamente del Milan, sorridendo....il terzino ha ricambiato.



speriamo allora...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Calciomercato.it il Barcellona avrebbe dato un ultimatum di 24 ore a Dani Alves per decidere se rinnovare o meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Calciomercato.it il Barcellona avrebbe dato un ultimatum di 24 ore a Dani Alves per decidere se rinnovare o meno.



Benissimo.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2015)

boh, sarà anche forte, ma ha 32 anni ed è uno che ha vinto tutto, non so quanto sarà motivato. Poi senza volere generalizzare, di solito, i Brasiliani non sono giocatori che "invecchiano" bene..


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> boh, sarà anche forte, ma ha 34 anni....


32


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> 32



ah si scusa! ho confuso con Ibra che deve compiere 34


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



ma che se ne fa il psg...
Se il milan tornasse a certi livelli tipo quelli del psg non vorrei mai nella vita uno come alves.


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Il sogno è finito, Abate si riprende la sua fascia di competenza.


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



A quelle cifre e ovviamente impossibile competere.
Andrei dritto a chiedere i due del Torino : Darmian e Bruno Peres


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Cioe....na vergogna incredibile. Parliamo di un minimo di 72 milioni lordi. Forse anche di piu, mi pare che la tassa per i calciatori sia piu alta del 50% in Francia. Ma ci rendiamo conto? E qualcosa di veramente assurdo. E questi sono i costi senza il bonus....


Ma Platini vede male la Doyen. Qatar e PSG sono ok. Vabbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Occhio che Gobbitello ne spara a raffica... e questa mi sembra bella grossa


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



12 milioni IN 3 anni non sono 4 all'anno? Mica dice 12 milioni PER tre anni... boh


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe....na vergogna incredibile. Parliamo di un minimo di 72 milioni lordi. Forse anche di piu, mi pare che la tassa per i calciatori sia piu alta del 50% in Francia. Ma ci rendiamo conto? E qualcosa di veramente assurdo. E questi sono i costi senza il bonus....



Non ricordo bene ma mi sembra che Hollande avesse fatto passare una legge sulla tassa che doveva essere del 75% per ingaggi sopra al milione.


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> A quelle cifre e ovviamente impossibile competere.
> Andrei dritto a chiedere i due del Torino : Darmian e Bruno Peres



Io andrei subito a prendere questi due!!! Non schifo Dani Alves sia chiaro....ma per queste cifre!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 12 milioni IN 3 anni non sono 4 all'anno? Mica dice 12 milioni PER tre anni... boh



Ah si, scusa, ho sbagliato io.

Ma 4 milioni? Dal PSG sicuramente ne pretende di piu...


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 12 milioni IN 3 anni non sono 4 all'anno? Mica dice 12 milioni PER tre anni... boh




Triennale da 12 milioni più 4 milioni alla firma!


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2015)

La Gazzetta parla di un interessamento della Roma.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Triennale da 12 milioni più 4 milioni alla firma!



Eeeh, ed allora ciao... se fosse vero, ovvio che va li


----------



## pennyhill (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*


 Offerta vera o no, a 32 anni, dopo aver vinto tutto, darà molta importanza a ingaggio e durata del contratto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Speriamo di no, sarebbe una beffa.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Offerta vera o no, a 32 anni, dopo aver vinto tutto, darà molta importanza a ingaggio e durata del contratto.



Vale anche il contrario, ormai i soldi li ha fatti.

Per me sceglierà in base al fattore ambientale (e anche la competitività della squadra).


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Ma 12 all'anno per Alves è immorale e idiota ahahahah


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2015)

A me come terzino destro piacerebbe molto Zappacosta. Corre crossa e difende molto bene


----------



## Dany20 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*


Ma non volevano Lichcoso questi?


----------



## Gekyn (8 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma 12 all'anno per Alves è immorale e idiota ahahahah



12 mln in tre anni + bonus che farebbero 4 mln a stagione più bonus


----------



## Love (8 Giugno 2015)

il psg è illegale...giusto prima pensavo...cavolo questi hanno pagato un ebete come david luiz 50 mln...mamma mia questi so pazzi...


----------



## arcanum (8 Giugno 2015)

io ho capito 4 mln all'anno (12mln / 3 anni) + bonus alla firma. 
Un triennale a 5 milioni è quasi lo stesso....la vera differenza è che col PSG può ambire ancora alla Champions e in più lì ci sono un pò di connazionali con cui fare baldoria.
Da noi può ambire al preliminare di Coppa Italia e a far baldoria con Cafù quando viene a trovarci


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> 12 mln in tre anni + bonus che farebbero 4 mln a stagione più bonus



Ah ok, avevo capito anch'io così, altri dicevano l'opposto.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (8 Giugno 2015)

Grande Daniele Alvesi!!! 
Daniele, Romagnoli e Thiagone in difesa, Kongdong biatter, Jose Mauri e alberto lacci a centrocampo, Giacomo Martino, Embolo e Zlatanone in attacco e siamo apposttttooo


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2015)




----------



## pisolo22 (8 Giugno 2015)

Cmq su Daniel Alves si è capito che ci sono Milan PSG E United ora 2 su 3 fanno la champion's League l'anno prossimo e già questo è a nostro sfavore , punto 2 sicuramente gli offrirebbero un contratto migliore economicamente parlando rispetto a noi ed infine entrambe hanno in partenza una rosa migliore della nostra per vincere e come ultimo ma non di importanza al Psg ci sn 4 brasiliani come Alves che potrebbero convincerlo ad andare li cosa non da poco, dopo tutto questo preambolo voglio dire che se viene da noi o è un pazzo che ama le sfide ed ama il Milan da essere disposto a tutto pur di giocarci , oppure i nostri dirigenti sono i migliori al mondo per fargli preferire la nostra squadra , cmq la vedo dura ma se arriva veramente possiamo dire di essere tornati ai fasti del passato 
Ps parlando del giocatore 32 ma da ancora le piste ai 20enni meglio di lui solo in prospettiva a destra il suo connazionale Danilo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Meglio così eh, però se 6 mln è utopia...


----------



## pisolo22 (9 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



rispondo di nuovo ora che hai pubblicato questo post da milanchannel le probabilità che arrivi sono nemmeno del 1%


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Se le cifre sono quelle del PSG (12M) giusto così. Ma 4-5 fagioli ce li butterei.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

I sceicchi sono arrivati con la clava.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Beh... avrà 32 anni, ma 4mln all'anno + bonus per lui ci stanno tutti. Il Milan dovrebbe offrirgli lo stesso. Non mi sembra una cifra folle per uno del suo valore. Speriamo di pareggiare l'offerta.


----------



## Dapone (9 Giugno 2015)

se c'è di mezzo il PSG non verrà mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb Alves sarebbe ad un passo dal PSG! Che gli ha offerto 12 milioni in tre anni più un bonus al momento della firma!!!*



Queste cifre girano da circa 2 mesi per questo dico che andrà li, possiamo avere tutti i progetti del mondo ma il 95% dei giocatori guardano i soldi.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Giugno 2015)

Se sono vere, sono cifre abbordabilissime 4 milioni netti annuali; forse gli abbiamo offerto solo un biennale visto che è vecchiotto.


----------



## Milo (9 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se sono vere, sono cifre abbordabilissime 4 milioni netti annuali; forse gli abbiamo offerto solo un biennale visto che è vecchiotto.



io non credo che sono 12 milioni da dividere in 3 anni...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il giornale: Galliani potrebbe stesso oggi volare in Spagna per Dani alves


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il giornale: Galliani potrebbe stesso oggi volare in Spagna per Dani alves



Ha il dono dell'ubiquità, come Dio!


----------



## Dapone (9 Giugno 2015)

se non altro spende tutto il "tesoretto" in biglietti aerei e non da Giannino


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.



Anche a sinistra,rimanere col solo Antonelli non mi sembra una genialata. 
Io la richiesta del porto per Alex Sandro l'avrei anche sentita..


----------



## Iblahimovic (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.



molto meglio zappacosta. secondo me alves ci sta usando per avere piu soldi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.



Sarò malato ma preferisco Zappacosta.. Anche se è esploso definitivamente da laterale e sarebbe da verificare in posizione arretrata


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.



magari anche l'atalantino, il problema rimane sempre quello di liberarsi di abate, ma soprattutto tenersi buono raiola se vogliamo avere qualche speranza per ibra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Sembra abbia rinnovato con il Barca, aspettiamo l'ufficialità:

http://www.milanworld.net/dani-alve...-rinnovo-di-contratto-vt28924.html#post716350


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui o Zappacosta... ma un terzino destro è prioritario quanto un centrocampista, un attaccante e un centrale di difesa.



Loro due sono due "terzini". Per giocare con esterni bassi cosi offensivi bisognerebbe rivoluzionare completamente la rosa, con un centrocampo cosi incapace di tenere palla sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

*Ha rinnovato con il Barça. 

Si continua QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/dani-alves-resta-al-barcellona-ha-rinnovato-vt28925.html#post716351


----------

